# the grand river - frozen?



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

I went by the grand today on my way to school. Usually I see some people there fishing, but today I saw no one and the water wasn't moving. Think the top layer of water is frozen. Just wondering how this is gonna play out with the steelhead tourney coming up this Saturday...


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah Chagrin by my house not looking any better and it is supposed to remain cold they could all be locked up


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea, I wouldn't worry too much about that tourney, as I don't see it happening.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

I don't see how it can be frozen. It was on the rise yesterday morning and blew out mid day. Blown rivers don't freeze over night. The Elk Creek cam show's an open creek. If a creek as small as elk is open then the Grand is open...


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

the top or the river was not moving where i was. i was in a car and went over a bridge but you get a pretty good view. i dunno maybe im wrong. i hope so cause im stoked about the tourney!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Heck, even the Cuyahoga had slush/ice flowing through it this am.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Grand River at Helen Hazen on Saturday had a good ammount of shelf ice, and in many spots the slush made it almost impossible to fish.

-KSU


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

Went to the river today to see if i could get any fishing in,... completely froze over =(


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Katanafreak said:


> Went to the river today to see if i could get any fishing in,... completely froze over =(


I feel your pain...the rocky is an absolute mess..also very dangerous to fish..just sucks and there is no end in sight


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Well guys it sucks for us steelheaders BUT its ice time!!! I do both so Im not as bummed as some of you lol!!! Im just as excited!!!.......S.F.


----------

